# ***Vintage WRUW September 2017***



## Sansoni7 (May 25, 2017)

From 1962 with a 601 mechanism, my Omega for today:


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Tissot T12 Automatic


----------



## Verdi (Aug 10, 2009)

Eterna magic


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

A fan favorite, cal 561 pie pan in a 168.010 case ca. 1966










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

Still rummaging in my French box today for this 33mm FeDeX with its 17j ETA 2409. 

Utterly pointless making any internet searches for this brand, unless you want to know all there is to know about a certain Carrier. Most helpfully, Mikrolisk records it as having been from Briot et Cie who were founded in 1913 in Charquemont on the Franco-Swiss border. In 1959 the company became Briot-Amstutz and whilst some rabbit holes suggest a later, indirect, connection with Fresard (perhaps not too surprising, given the location) any further research will need to await another day.

Regards.


----------



## Border-Reiver (Mar 13, 2015)

Left: original 1947 Gotham ad taken from a US magazine, hanging over my workbench. Right: my timekeeper of today, Gotham watch (Ollendorff Watch Co., New York) from around the same time 20mm x 32mm (yes, that was a gents watch in those days!).


----------



## Dan S (Jan 8, 2012)

Border-Reiver said:


> Left: original 1947 Gotham ad taken from a US magazine, hanging over my workbench. Right: my timekeeper of today, Gotham watch (Ollendorff Watch Co., New York) from around the same time 20mm x 32mm (yes, that was a gents watch in those days!).


I wonder if J.K. Rowling was inspired by that ad. It has a Harry-Potterish vibe. ;-)


----------



## Dan S (Jan 8, 2012)

DateJust ref 16000 (quick-set date) from 1979 (if memory serves).


----------



## Elvis Silva (Apr 26, 2016)

Monopusher chonograph cal. Valjoux GHT, early or mid thirties. The Valjoux GHT movement is related to Valjoux 22 - actually, it seems to be its first version. The most obvious differences are the pushers and the number of teeth on the column wheel: one pusher for GHT, two pushers for 22; six teeth for GHT and nine for 22.

According to Herr Ranfft, Valjoux begun to manufacture these GHT/22 movements in 1914; since 1936, they were produced with two pushers.

The guy below is not a "true" vintage: only its movement is old. Case and dial were custom-made, including the see-through caseback. I picked it for me, nevertheless, because it looks really nice on the wrist and it bears a really rare and beautiful movement.


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## mkws (May 11, 2014)

Hard choice...








...so I'm just wearing them in turns.


----------



## dspt (Apr 18, 2014)




----------



## probep (Nov 8, 2015)

Vintage Watra wristwatch, circa 1970, French calibre Lorsa 238:


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

From the hat today, a 34mm Roamer Auto with no apologies for the reflections caused by sunlight, something of a rarity where I am, so always worth recording. In a 9ct gold case with a 17j hacking MST 522, the final flourish of their in-house movements.

Bought at a "live" auction comprehensively ignoring my self-imposed limit but, hey, it does have a signed buckle and crown, so that's my conscience salved. Kind of.

Regards.


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Ok, I know, the watch isn't vintage but the strap is a genuine throwback, a NOS 70's RAF strap, I'd been after one of these and they were available from Silvermans and were sold out when I inquired but a chum has come to my rescue and found me one, it's very comfortable and looks cool so I think it's going to be on for a while.









Just the right size










The ends are longer than a modern version and cover the whole wrist making it very wearable.









Here's a contemporary picture of one being worn in action

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Tony C. (Dec 9, 2006)




----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

same old thing 1970 connie


----------



## v8chrono (Feb 21, 2015)

'74 Seiko 7005 2000 today.


----------



## Border-Reiver (Mar 13, 2015)

I have chosen a pocket watch for today: 1836, sterling silver (London Hallmark), chain and fusee but already with a pointed tooth escapement. It has a beautiful diamond center stone. Watchmaker: Thomas Strange from Banbury, England.

The case was made by Benjamin Norton, Banner Street St. Luke's, London. I could not resist to take a peek into his testimony, a copy of which is kept at the British National Archives. Took me some time to figure out that the scribblings at the end of some lines are no words I couldn't identify. They just fill the space so nobody can insert anything into the document afterwards. 

In short: he decided to leave a good portion of his fortune to his wife. Nice gesture indeed, Benjamin!


----------



## dspt (Apr 18, 2014)




----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

Sunday watch


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Fathers Day here so wearing my Dads Seiko.










Regards,


----------



## dandsoo (Dec 8, 2006)

Blue watch day


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Perfect Bulova Accutron Astronaut M8 GMT 1968 ;-)


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

Shabby-chic, with much emphasis on the "shabby" and none at all on the "chic", a 33mm Larex "Luxury" for today, seemingly having been run over a few times by something heavy. 

OK, it was always going to have a Langendorf movement but what did surprise me was to find a 30j version of their 1065 inside. 30 jewels in a hand-winder - "Luxury" indeed!

Regards.


----------



## Border-Reiver (Mar 13, 2015)

bubba48 said:


> Sunday watch


Is this one for real or one of the AAA+ replicas 'Rolex Datejust Migliore Qualita?' Sorry about this, just interested as a friend has a similar one... No, I am not the friend myself, the image is from the website.

Fashion Swiss Replica Watches UK Sale Online

According to what I know, and I might be wrong, Rolex never put the 6 upside down, at least for this model, which might have been done to have a distiction for legal purposes.


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

Border-Reiver said:


> Is this one for real or one of the AAA+ replicas 'Rolex Datejust Migliore Qualita?' Sorry about this, just interested as a friend has a similar one... No, I am not the friend myself, the image is from the website.
> 
> Fashion Swiss Replica Watches UK Sale Online
> 
> According to what I know, and I might be wrong, Rolex never put the 6 upside down, at least for this model, which might have been done to have a distiction for legal purposes.


Just the thinking it's fake disgusts me!
I don't visit sites that sell fake!!
Never bought or worn a fake!!!
This is an original 16220!!!!


----------



## slopingsteve (Jan 13, 2014)

I've bought pocket watches before but only to sell on ebay or to use for parts - see last posts - but this little babe, and I mean little (it is, I think what might be called a Grandmothers watch), was in an antique shop in Wells and I couldn't resist it.... 






















...and why would you resist? It is 100 years old this year according to the comprehensive on-line record for Elgins. The movement has been worked to present that sort-of see-through effect. The case is so thickly covered in gold that it has only worn through in two tiny places. The size is smaller than the Omega I was wearing when I bought it. I love small watches and this is simply amazing and yet, because Elgin were so good at what they did, it is not worth a huge amount of money, but this is definitely a "keeper". It was running fast but reliably so; I thought the spring was magnetised so I tried de-magnetising but actually the hairspring (overcoil..jeez, just what I need!) was stuck together on the outer coils, so I gently coaxed the coils apart and it now runs at the more accustomed rate. I don't know if it will continue to do so but I think I will persevere.
What I need now is a thinnish gold chain to go with it ....


----------



## Border-Reiver (Mar 13, 2015)

bubba48 said:


> Just the thinking it's fake disgusts me!
> I don't visit sites that sell fake!!
> Never bought or worn a fake!!!
> This is an original 16220!!!!


It was just a question. I had been at an horological event dealing with those problems and remember a friends plagiate (he has it for demonstration purposes only). So, we have seen the genuine version, much better this way.


----------



## mkws (May 11, 2014)

1959 Mido Multifort Powerwind in a steel Taubert case:


----------



## FBMJ (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Hi


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

Whilst Mondaine's quartz-driven Swiss Railways models have a certain retro coolness, my preference is always going to be for their original mechanicals, like today's wearer. In a 35mm case with an FEF 6680 and quite stylish, I think.

Regards.


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

same as usual


----------



## midnightmann (Nov 13, 2016)

Hamilton









Sent from my T03 using Tapatalk


----------



## Elvis Silva (Apr 26, 2016)

50's Wittnauer, caliber Revue 84/1G.


----------



## jurgensonovic (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## andsan (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## slopingsteve (Jan 13, 2014)

Crazy Vintage French stuff. 
Multi-layered Tiger's eye face.
Bonkers.

*Facetted *crystal.
Facetted case, so clean it looks like a Rado.

Genova Super Deluxe Antimagnetic.
Not my sort of thing...

...but it takes all sorts.
Bought as part of a job lot.
Ebay soon I think.


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## Tony C. (Dec 9, 2006)




----------



## Dan S (Jan 8, 2012)

Angelus chronograph, civilian version.


----------



## Elvis Silva (Apr 26, 2016)

West End Keepsake Prima, cal. FHF 684 (60's-70's).


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

For today, my 33mm Eska, the name derived phonetically from the initials of the maker, Sylvan Kocher, also signed on the inner and outer caseback.

The stainless steel case suggests that in its day this old fellow, whilst certainly not the richest, wasn't necessarily the poorest kid on the block either.

Regards.


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Regards,


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Well I would not say this is as Classic Vintage as yours, but at 37 years old it does qualify...

Is it valuable? I dunno. I have seen no others like it.
But check out the hands! I love the arrows.


----------



## jurgensonovic (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## typ73 (Jun 26, 2015)

Dad's Waltham, now with the twist-o-flex bracelet I remember him wearing it on when I was a kid.










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## midnightmann (Nov 13, 2016)

The original Oris 65









Sent from my T03 using Tapatalk


----------



## tacotom (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## hotsauz (Oct 17, 2013)

Early 60s Favre-Leuba, valjoux 23.


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

Today it's a 1940s Onsa in a 32.5mm case. The magic of a new crystal happily allows me to both wear it and read the dial at the same time.

I have a notion that the movement may be a 17j Peseux 181A variant, which would certainly fit the period even if not entirely convincing me that I'm correct.

Regards.


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Duval Valjoux 7733 Chronograph


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

Bucherer 955015









Valjoux 7734 circa 1969









"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## trim (Mar 22, 2010)

Made a new strap for it, so its on the wrist today, Sz 6 - fairly large Elgin 1918 Trench watch.


----------



## mkws (May 11, 2014)




----------



## laikrodukas (Sep 5, 2013)

trim said:


> Made a new strap for it, so its on the wrist today, Sz 6 - fairly large Elgin 1918 Trench watch.
> 
> View attachment 12486617


More photos of the strap? Looks awesome with that far-away-from-the-edge stitching


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

For today, my 33mm Konak (er, nope), bought some years ago from a sad-looking itinerant trader who, along with his folding table of even sadder-looking cracked ceramics and broken electrical bits, had tiptoed into the unlit fringe of an East European Christmas Market. Amongst his random clutter was this single watch seemingly pleading to be rescued and to my shame I haggled down to single figures, which was still more than it was worth. Subsequently treating it to a COA, it has rewarded my misty-eyed sentimentality by running with a commendable degree of accuracy ever since.

With its BFG 34 movement and paper dial, this never had any pretensions of being anything other than a cheap watch, and whilst its origins are long lost, at least the watch itself lives on.

Regards.


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

Certina 5101









Calibre 25-32 circa 1963









"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## typ73 (Jun 26, 2015)

60s Waltham again. Getting used to the arm hair pulling of the twist-o-flex by now. 









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan S (Jan 8, 2012)

Longines Czech Pilot's watch today. Less common 2nd-series example, with enamel dial and 15.26 movement, but without military engravings or cathedral hands.


----------



## MarkMarkH (Aug 11, 2017)

Love this one!


----------



## dspt (Apr 18, 2014)

company for a coffee


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Something fun for Friday.










Regards,


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## KasperDK (Apr 5, 2015)

Scratched my crystal on a trashcan, bring out the polish lol.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Darwil Olymp 80, full stainless steel, ETA 2783 movement, great colour shifting dial


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

Today I'm going with this 33.6mm Jenco. Driven by an FHF 25 and probably dating from the early 1940s.

Regards.


----------



## occytron (Apr 13, 2016)

Lord Matic today. Crystal in desperate need of a polish.


----------



## marks55 (Apr 11, 2012)

LeJour (Yema) circa 1963 Superman, Patent Pending dial. The bezel lock disappeared before I bought it at a local
yard sale. Recently serviced and pressure tested, but it won't even get near the kitchen sink now.
Bracelet is a vintage Kreisler.


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

1970s Hamilton Day'n'Date


----------



## marks55 (Apr 11, 2012)

Le Jour Superman, Patent Pending dial, circa 1963. Yard sale find, recent service and pressure test,
but this will never see water again. Bezel lock disappeared before I got it. On a vintage Kreisler bracelet.
(sorry if this is duplicate, but the first time I posted this, it never appeared, trying again.......)

Whoops, O.K. now there's two of them, miraculously the first one has re-appeared????


----------



## typ73 (Jun 26, 2015)

Gruen Precision, featuring the Felsa 4009. It's fun setting the day and date on this one!










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Andowatch Vintage Chronograph Diver with Landeron 248 under the hood


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

same as usual


----------



## komiks92 (Oct 30, 2014)

Gyromatic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

Here is my Omega Suverän from 1945.


----------



## pamaro (Apr 14, 2015)

My new silver Bracelet. Should be from the 70s. A real Olongapo, maybe?


----------



## Literustyfan (Jan 23, 2014)

The ONLY Generation #4 Depollier Waterproof Wrist Watch known to exist.

The only known sterling silver model spanning all four generations.

Rolland's RGM Watch Company did a fantastic job with the movement overhaul, timing is now superb.

They installed a brand new mainspring and fixed the cannon pinion issue.

I could not be more pleased!

The movement pic is older, did not want to open the case back again.


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

My 34mm Sarcar for today, with its 17j FHF 55-4. Back in the day, Sarcar seems to have been a niche maker with laudable ideals and whilst the company still exists, their current ranges are perhaps something of an acquired taste. 

For those of a nervous disposition, eye-protectors may be an idea if you were minded to have a quick peek at their modern oeuvre.

Regards.


----------



## mkws (May 11, 2014)

This one for me today - 1942 Eterna, 28mm steel case, cal. 905H: 







Put it on a Hirsch peccary leather strap that I had in my tools/spare parts drawer. The surface is worn, but after having it oiled, it's perfectly good to go. Besides, some wear to the strap works nicely with the tool/field style of the watch itself.


----------



## Dan S (Jan 8, 2012)

Omega 30T2 PC (shock-protected variant) in a "jumbo" (~38mm) ref 2505 case. Credit goes to @mkws for noticing last September (https://www.watchuseek.com/f11/38mm...memovox-alternative-3615378.html#post33933306) that the previous hands were incorrect. Not only the yellow gold small seconds hand, but also the hour and minute hands. Nearly a year later, I am happy to say that I was able to find the correct long pink-gold hour and minute hands (thanks to an incredible eBay sell-off of a huge stock of old Omega hands) and my watchmaker incredibly found a pink gold small seconds hand (not Omega, but an excellent color match).

Here is the watch today:








Here is a photo of the watch last year:


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Zenith


----------



## sempervivens (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## Liizio (Oct 14, 2015)

Somewhat beat-up Seiko 7a38 from 1984.


----------



## jimdon5822 (Apr 11, 2016)

Omega Seamaster Cosmic fresh from service. I added a funky blue strap from a fashion Watch I got in a watch lot. Just until I can get a better one.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## primabaleron (Oct 20, 2011)




----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

Coming forward a few decades today with this clean-looking Marvin in a 34mm case and its 17j cal. 741, probably based on an Election 805.

Regards.


----------



## slopingsteve (Jan 13, 2014)

Going for simple understated elegance today. Don't know why considering my penchant for brash, loud-mouthed idiocy. 
The boot sale threw up an interesting little Timex item, a Hopalong Cassidy child's watch 







.. which had been jammed and corroded for the last thirty years by the look of it. I gently took it apart and began a crash course on Timex anatomy. Success was slow but within my grasp when the mainspring broke,especially irksome as it had just started to run under its own steam again. So I put all the bits in a small box for later and the whilst doing so the face fell off - literally, the painted numbers and Hopalong Cassidy just flaked away from the base metal. That sort of thing is terminal in my book. It means that I have an original strap with the belt buckle and capped ends if anybody needs one. They are not perfect but they are complete. Let me know ...


----------



## midnightmann (Nov 13, 2016)

Picked up a citizen 555 this morning. I have to change the band for something that fits but I'll be wearing it after that.









Sent from my T03 using Tapatalk


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## esdy_11192 (Feb 9, 2010)

@*bubba48: *An amazing watch with an amazing condition.

Is it the same inside as this one bidfun-db Archive: Wrist Watches Your watch is in better condition.


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

My watch of the day is a 1970s Jilin HJ1A Meihualu with repainted dial. In the tradition of Eduard Bovet (broadly speaking :-d), it is a pocket watch with a full-sized movement with directly-driven sweep hand:


----------



## ondris (Feb 1, 2015)




----------



## Border-Reiver (Mar 13, 2015)

1960s Onsa Superautomatic today, ETA cal. 2453, 30 jewels and lots of radioactive material on dial and hands (although produced rather late for coming up with such readings), but it passed my personal safety test at 30mm distance with the probe left open for alpha-, beta- and gamma radiation. Above the 2 mrad/hour warning level from the front (3.8 mrad/hour), but acceptable from the back (0,15 mrad/hour). 

That's for all out there in the believe that collecting vintage watches is a safe hobby, better than bungee jumping!


----------



## KP-99 (Jun 27, 2011)

Today my Kelek dive chronograph with a Landeron 248, big crown and a aged stardust dial:

















Best regards,
Peter


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

esdy_11192 said:


> @*bubba48: *An amazing watch with an amazing condition.
> 
> Is it the same inside as this one bidfun-db Archive: Wrist Watches Your watch is in better condition.


;-)


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

Extra blue Monday alarm set for 8:28 to remember









"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

bubba48 said:


>


That is a terrific watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

As French as French can be, this Vatelrup made by Marcel Ruprecht in Villers-le-Lac, probably in the 1950s or maybe slightly earlier. Powered by a 17j Cupillard 233 in a 33mm stainless steel case, it was bought three years ago, COA'd, and then worn once before being stored pending some wrist time which never happened, until today. When it re-emerged five days ago, I set it with the Atomic Clock and, having kept it running, I'm unable to visually detect any time loss or gain since then. 

I'm really quite impressed with this old thing, and grateful to be the beneficiary of decent skills having been applied to a mass-produced cheapo more than half a century ago.

Regards.


----------



## hotsauz (Oct 17, 2013)

Pierre today


----------



## midnightmann (Nov 13, 2016)

Still with the citizen today. Switched the original band for a leather one.









Sent from my T03 using Tapatalk


----------



## esdy_11192 (Feb 9, 2010)

bubba48 said:


> ;-)


Thanks for the additional photos!!  Amazing!

Btw, I don't know what happened to the Ranfft link I sent here. Once again bidfun-db Archive: Wrist Watches: 363: Gents Rodania Automatic, Calendar, Moon Phase, Incastar, ca. 1945


----------



## esdy_11192 (Feb 9, 2010)

balaton said:


> As French as French can be, this Vatelrup made by Marcel Ruprecht in Villers-le-Lac, probably in the 1950s or maybe slightly earlier. Powered by a 17j Cupillard 233 in a 33mm stainless steel case, it was bought three years ago, COA'd, and then worn once before being stored pending some wrist time which never happened, until today. When it re-emerged five days ago, I set it with the Atomic Clock and, having kept it running, I'm unable to visually detect any time loss or gain since then.
> 
> I'm really quite impressed with this old thing, and grateful to be the beneficiary of decent skills having been applied to a mass-produced cheapo more than half a century ago.
> 
> Regards.


Nice! I like the exotic Antichoc 51. Is the watch all steel?


----------



## mkws (May 11, 2014)

balaton said:


> As French as French can be, this Vatelrup made by Marcel Ruprecht in Villers-le-Lac, probably in the 1950s or maybe slightly earlier. Powered by a 17j Cupillard 233 in a 33mm stainless steel case, it was bought three years ago, COA'd, and then worn once before being stored pending some wrist time which never happened, until today. When it re-emerged five days ago, I set it with the Atomic Clock and, having kept it running, I'm unable to visually detect any time loss or gain since then.
> 
> I'm really quite impressed with this old thing, and grateful to be the beneficiary of decent skills having been applied to a mass-produced cheapo more than half a century ago.
> 
> Regards.


Looks great, with that red accent on the dial. And I really like the fancy shock protection device.

This one for me today:


----------



## v8chrono (Feb 21, 2015)

1997, vintage yet?


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

esdy_11192 said:


> Nice! I like the exotic Antichoc 51. Is the watch all steel?


Thank you and, yes, all-steel case. Incidentally, it tells me that it prefers "exotique", rather than this English nonsense. Zut alors!

Regards.


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

mkws said:


> Looks great, with that red accent on the dial. And I really like the fancy shock protection device.
> 
> This one for me today:
> View attachment 12498067


Many thanks, but it would really rather be a Turler Roamer!

Regards.


----------



## Dan S (Jan 8, 2012)

hotsauz said:


> Pierre today


Jean says bonjour to Pierre.


----------



## hotsauz (Oct 17, 2013)

Nice! Pierre, Jean and Yema so far. I believe Le Jour also used the same dial and case. 



badbackdan said:


> Jean says bonjour to Pierre.
> 
> View attachment 12498495


----------



## Dan S (Jan 8, 2012)

hotsauz said:


> Nice! Pierre, Jean and Yema so far. I believe Le Jour also used the same dial and case.


Probably the same movement too, Valjoux 7730.


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

balaton said:


> As French as French can be, this Vatelrup made by Marcel Ruprecht in Villers-le-Lac, probably in the 1950s or maybe slightly earlier. Powered by a 17j Cupillard 233 in a 33mm stainless steel case, it was bought three years ago, COA'd, and then worn once before being stored pending some wrist time which never happened, until today. When it re-emerged five days ago, I set it with the Atomic Clock and, having kept it running, I'm unable to visually detect any time loss or gain since then.
> 
> I'm really quite impressed with this old thing, and grateful to be the beneficiary of decent skills having been applied to a mass-produced cheapo more than half a century ago.
> 
> Regards.


Very nice watch, I love it.

Here my Celly with the same antichoc


----------



## ondris (Feb 1, 2015)

A vintage Duo:


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

bubba48 said:


> Very nice watch, I love it.
> 
> Here my Celly with the same antichoc


That looks terrific. What's inside yours?

Regards.


----------



## marks55 (Apr 11, 2012)

Today my trusty Bulova 666 blue chrono. Also showing an irresistible version I just saw on ebay, I'll call it "Version Vostok".


 ;-)


----------



## hotsauz (Oct 17, 2013)

badbackdan said:


> Probably the same movement too, Valjoux 7730.


Mine has the v7733, maybe later but should be fairly close.


----------



## Nickodse (Jun 25, 2013)

1957 Datejust 6605









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## pamaro (Apr 14, 2015)

Still enicar.


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

balaton said:


> That looks terrific. What's inside yours?
> 
> Regards.


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

sorry


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Technos Chronograph today


----------



## hotsauz (Oct 17, 2013)

Wakmann, Emperor I, Valjoux 723


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

bubba48 said:


> sorry


Looks like one of the FE 233s.

Regards.


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

I've been delaying this day for as long as I can, but as the damn thing keeps coming to the top of the queue, and no-one else was going to be seeing it today anyway, I thought it safe to wear my 31mm "Titus". 

Inside is a rough-looking, but creatively-decorated, 17j FHF/ST 96N and bought from "you-know-where" when I was young and foolish (well foolish, anyway). Unfortunately the image doesn't, couldn't, do proper justice to the "rare and original" dial which is a rather fetching, not to say unusual, high gloss shade of olive green/sludge brown. The colour I kind of knew when buying it (Yay! Free Postage) but not the 31mm bit.

I never dispose of any watch, regardless of the rubbish factor, and this particular one is kept as a salutary lesson and reminder of my naïve enthusiasm back then. It hasn't been near my watch repairer who gets enough laughs from my usual efforts but, remarkably, it remains ready and wiling to run whenever asked, which admittedly is almost never. Maybe I should just try to love it for what it is.

Regards.


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

Bucherer 9803









Lemania 1340










"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## borchard929 (Feb 15, 2016)

Seamaster Megaquartz









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jurgensonovic (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## yvrclimber (Aug 10, 2017)

Already passed in General, but...

I bought this 1957 IWC Calibre 401 today. Nice blue croc band, interesting honeycomb patina on the dial. Lovely in the sun. A hair under 34mm.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jackruff (Jul 29, 2012)

Wittnauer 7004A 1st execution late '60's with the L248 and distinctive tritium arrow blob at 12 on bezel and on original bracelet....


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## lsvemir (Dec 25, 2015)

BA









Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

*S*ociété *F*rancaise *L*ongines


----------



## demonfinder (Oct 11, 2014)

Hot off my doormat this morning.
A slightly worse for wear Helvetia from I think the 1940`s.

























It`s only my second Helvetia and I was pleased to add it to my collection (..even though any possible military connection is still a matter of confusion to me :0) )
What I thought was a fair bit of plating wear on the seller`s listing photo`s turned out to be mostly an accumulation of years of gunge and muck which after 10 minutes work gradually came off (apart from the worn crown). so although it has it`s fair share of life`s knocks it`s pretty presentable.
A cursory clean up of the crystal worked pretty well too.
Inside beats a Helvetia 800C calibre -still on initial time trials at the mo -but signs are good.
Just need to find a decent strap for the 18mm fixed lugs.


----------



## pamaro (Apr 14, 2015)

D H means Deutsches Heer. So 40s should be correct.

today a Tissot from the 60s.


----------



## Border-Reiver (Mar 13, 2015)

ncmoto said:


>


Sicilianu? I mean your Avatar.
Nice watch by the way!


----------



## demonfinder (Oct 11, 2014)

Thanks @ pamero it`s the DI .... H that confuses the issue..(more info on a post from a few days ago on this forum )


----------



## hotsauz (Oct 17, 2013)

1965 GS 43999 Selfdater today.


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

For today, I'm rocking my 35mm Nivrel, inside of which is an AS 1188 with a slightly different bridge shape from the example shown by Dr Ranfft. 

A link in a 2009 WuS thread suggests that Nivrel was an independent Swiss company founded in 1936, and that the name was then acquired by Time Art of Germany in 1993. Mikrolisk shows the original Nivrel as being a brand (not a separate company) registered by Marvin in 1936, so on the basis of Andreas being correct, it's maybe reasonable to suppose that the Nivrel name appeared on Marvin-made watches from 1936 up until Marvin themselves ceased to exist as a separate entity in 1970. However, I would have expected a Marvin-owned brand to have a Marvin (or Election) movement as opposed to an AS, but I'll need to pass on that little conundrum for the time being. 

Anyway, the name presumably lay dormant from 1970 until being resurrected as Nivrel Watches of Germany in 1993, who are still seemingly doing their own thing with it and, of course, promoting the "since 1936" legend. Well, you would, wouldn't you, and at least the name qualifies. 

Regards.


----------



## Dan S (Jan 8, 2012)

Breitling ref 765 "Premier" from 1960s. Venus 178 inside.


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Funky Waltham Diver today


----------



## Elvis Silva (Apr 26, 2016)

Late 20's Bulova Senator, cal. 10AN, 14 kt white gold filled case. Latest acquisition. It arrived yesterday. Thanks to the fine job of the Watchophilia website personnel, I could find a november 1928 newspaper Bulova ad, showcasing this very model! According to the site's tips about dating a Bulova timepiece, the movement, a 10AN specimen, was manufactured from 1925 to 1937. By the circle figure engraved on the movement, it could have been manufactured in 1925 or 1934: considering the ad, I infer my specimen was made probably by the end of the 1920 decade.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

I have no idea what this is, Name on the dial is mistery. But... It has PUW inside and great chunky 70s case.


----------



## komiks92 (Oct 30, 2014)

Gyromatic 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silverghost1907 (Mar 4, 2013)




----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

UG "White Shadow"


----------



## typ73 (Jun 26, 2015)

Elgin auto again, this time with faux lizard strap










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Ingersoll Wrist, circa 1935.


----------



## Nickodse (Jun 25, 2013)

1970 5513 Submariner









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

My 33mm Ancre for today. Shown as Swiss Made, so not from Picard Freres of France, then, and therefore a complete mystery to me! The movement also had me well and truly stumped so I needed my watch repairer to ID it from the dial side.

For a bit of fun, would anyone care to hazard a guess as to what it is?

Regards.


----------



## Dan S (Jan 8, 2012)

balaton said:


> My 33mm Ancre for today. Shown as Swiss Made, so not from Picard Freres of France, then, and therefore a complete mystery to me! The movement also had me well and truly stumped so I needed my watch repairer to ID it from the dial side.
> 
> For a bit of fun, would anyone care to hazard a guess as to what it is?
> 
> Regards.


Unitas?


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

Sorry, Dan, but that's a "No".

B.


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Zenith Today










Regards,


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Today I'm wearing this vintage wide-band no-seconds-hand Fossil.
The brand is what it is but I like the retro look on this specific watch.
Got it for 3€ last weekend at a flea market.

Nicolas


----------



## Nickodse (Jun 25, 2013)

1952 OP









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Mirexal Superautomatic


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

My newest oddity.


----------



## sempervivens (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## jurgensonovic (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Seiko 6139-8029 from 1974


----------



## Dan S (Jan 8, 2012)

JLC Memovox ref E853 (jumbo no-date) with cal 815 inside. BUZZ!!!!!!


----------



## Tony C. (Dec 9, 2006)




----------



## slopingsteve (Jan 13, 2014)

tinitini said:


>


Yeah, but what is the TIME?
It's 27MPH past log cosine 30 Naut.
Oh...... 
Thanks.

(To passer-by, "Excuse me, do you have the time?)


----------



## Charon (Apr 22, 2013)

08/71


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

slopingsteve said:


> Yeah, but what is the TIME?
> It's 27MPH past log cosine 30 Naut.
> Oh......
> Thanks.
> ...


:-D !!

Excellent


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Seiko 7005-8020


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

My 34mm Cortebert today, sadly another of the casualties of all-conquering quartz in the 1970s after more than a century of producing quality movements for their own watches as well as supplying other well-known makers. 

A 2009 post by JohnF provides useful information about the company (thank you, JohnF), including their links to ESA, Rolex, Omega and the present-day Italian brand of Perseo, and it would be entirely wrong to merely re-jig or re-state John's resume as anything other than his own.

This one has Cortebert's in-house 17j Cort.720 movement and was acquired a few years ago from a friend (and fellow member) to whom I reiterate my thanks.

Regards.


----------



## OPChagall (Apr 20, 2016)

badbackdan said:


> JLC Memovox ref E853 (jumbo no-date) with cal 815 inside. BUZZ!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 12508233
> 
> ...


Very nice. I thought this article was quite informative, providing context (the first alarm wristwatch - 1947 Vulcain Cricket), the different calibers of the Memovox (yours was the first automatic with an alarm), and a slew of pictures. Granted, its from Hodinkee, and will tend towards the overwrought in tone and have other flaws (perhaps others will be able to identify), but I appreciated it nevertheless.


----------



## Dan S (Jan 8, 2012)

OPChagall said:


> Very nice. I thought this article was quite informative, providing context (the first alarm wristwatch - 1947 Vulcain Cricket), the different calibers of the Memovox (yours was the first automatic with an alarm), and a slew of pictures. Granted, its from Hodinkee, and will tend towards the overwrought in tone and have other flaws (perhaps others will be able to identify), but I appreciated it nevertheless.


Thank you for the message. I've seen that article. Also, the following links are very helpful if you are looking at Memovoxes because they show lots of period advertising. There's no better way to know how watches originally appeared. Mine is from 1961 or 1962.

https://www.watchprozine.com/jaeger...s-2-1-jaeger-lecoultre-memovox-e-855/7957458/
http://www.watchprosite.com/page-wf.forumpost/fi-2/ti-761913/pi-5052698/
http://www.watchprosite.com/page-wf.forumpost/fi-2/ti-1071873/pi-7825413/


----------



## pamaro (Apr 14, 2015)

Enicar again


----------



## Nickodse (Jun 25, 2013)

5513 today.









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

pamaro said:


> Enicar again


======================================
Lets see that bracelet..


----------



## esdy_11192 (Feb 9, 2010)

balaton said:


> My 33mm Ancre for today. Shown as Swiss Made, so not from Picard Freres of France, then, and therefore a complete mystery to me! The movement also had me well and truly stumped so I needed my watch repairer to ID it from the dial side.
> 
> For a bit of fun, would anyone care to hazard a guess as to what it is?
> 
> Regards.


What's the mysterious movement Balaton!?  Looks a bit like anything with different main bridge.


----------



## pamaro (Apr 14, 2015)

ncmoto said:


> ======================================
> Lets see that bracelet..


solid silver. Could be a genuine olongapo, made in the Philippines.


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

esdy_11192 said:


> What's the mysterious movement Balaton!?  Looks a bit like anything with different main bridge.


Not sure what you mean by "looks a bit like anything" but I'll try not to be mortally offended! It's a Derby 33 and, like, we see these every day, yes?


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

My 35mm, 17j Shanghai for today, a brand about which I know nothing apart from the company having been founded in 1955 and apparently much-beloved of the senior politicos, maybe through absence of home-grown choice, who knows?

I've never really looked at this watch properly, and I'd have been hard pressed to say whether it was made sometime last century or sometime last week. However, being opened for its photocall, I see that it's powered by an SS1 IB, seemingly Shanghai's so-called "fast beat" (21,600bph) movement, the "IB" dating it to 1974 which certainly looks right. 

Another factoid nugget helping to make my extensive lack of knowledge just a tiny bit less than before. 

Regards.


----------



## esdy_11192 (Feb 9, 2010)

balaton said:


> Not sure what you mean by "looks a bit like anything" but I'll try not to be mortally offended! It's a Derby 33 and, like, we see these every day, yes?


I meant it reminds me of an Arogno or even an Alpina with quite some bridge work.  But I didn't managed to find the exact one. That's why I asked. I quite love odd and rare movements.  Never heard of Derby before. I also have a couple of movements that can't be found at ranfft's page.  (To name a few (Phenix 160 (size: 13"'), Lunesa 33, Raymond Dodane 344-2 etc...)


----------



## marks55 (Apr 11, 2012)

Saturday morning in Black and White. Manual wind Seamaster DeVille with a bit of an unusual dial.


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

esdy_11192 said:


> I meant it reminds me of an Arogno or even an Alpina with quite some bridge work.  But I didn't managed to find the exact one. That's why I asked. I quite love odd and rare movements.  Never heard of Derby before. I also have a couple of movements that can't be found at ranfft's page.  (To name a few (Phenix 160 (size: 13"'), Lunesa 33, Raymond Dodane 344-2 etc...)


OK, so any chance of us getting to see them, please? Everyone likes movement pics!


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

balaton said:


> My 35mm, 17j Shanghai for today, a brand about which I know nothing apart from the company having been founded in 1955 and apparently much-beloved of the senior politicos, maybe through absence of home-grown choice, who knows?
> 
> I've never really looked at this watch properly, and I'd have been hard pressed to say whether it was made sometime last century or sometime last week. However, being opened for its photocall, I see that it's powered by an SS1 IB, seemingly Shanghai's so-called "fast beat" (21,600bph) movement, the "IB" dating it to 1974 which certainly looks right.
> 
> ...


Lovely example.

As you may know, WUS has a very active Chinese watch forum, If you share this there, they can tell you everything you'll ever need to know about it.


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

matlobi said:


> Lovely example.
> 
> As you may know, WUS has a very active Chinese watch forum, If you share this there, they can tell you everything you'll ever need to know about it.


Many thanks for that. Yes, I was aware of the CWF but hadn't wanted to trouble those good folk with noobie questions before trying to find answers for myself, which seems only fair.

Cheers.


----------



## lsvemir (Dec 25, 2015)

1976.









Sent from my SM-A320FL using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony C. (Dec 9, 2006)




----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

balaton said:


> Many thanks for that. Yes, I was aware of the CWF but hadn't wanted to trouble those good folk with noobie questions before trying to find answers for myself, which seems only fair.
> 
> Cheers.


 A classic VCM... And great looking one. Congrats


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> A classic VCM... And great looking one. Congrats


Thank you. It's very kind of you to say so.


----------



## laikrodukas (Sep 5, 2013)




----------



## Border-Reiver (Mar 13, 2015)

laikrodukas said:


>


Didn't immediately see the watch in the picture. I've thought that having a 'meal' in that combination will give you the stomach-feeling you have when you see one of those horrible Bombay-specials for sale on eBay. But now I wonder how you managed to get that image in without a single character of text, never works for me, I always have to put in a dot at least...


----------



## laikrodukas (Sep 5, 2013)

hm, maybe because I just use img tags for images, not "from computer" or "retrieve remote file"


----------



## B79 (Apr 27, 2014)

BUREN minStop
Exact date of manufacture undetermined, appears to be from the 60s. Movement is a Durowe (391-4) manual wind with flyback elapsed time disc for the dress watch parking meter era. 35.5mm x 35.5mm x 13mm deep. Lug to lug 42mm. Acrylic domed crystal. Champagne/ silver sunburst dial with unlumed applied markers and a cut out for the black disc. Remarkably minimal the clearance from the disc to the dial- very hard to show in pictures. Polished bezel and radially brushed case, polished case sides and lugs, SS case back. Showing her age on the pusher and original unmarked crown but otherwise a beautiful little watch which never fails to make me pause and smile when I catch myself admiring it.


----------



## esdy_11192 (Feb 9, 2010)

balaton said:


> OK, so any chance of us getting to see them, please? Everyone likes movement pics!


I had a thread for the Lunesa.  I had to dismantle it to identify the movement.  As for the Phenix, I think I shared it in an older WRUW thred. The RD movement needs a new balance staff, when I manage to service it I'll post a photo asap.


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

Moeris ATP


----------



## kit7 (Mar 25, 2015)

Seiko Sunday


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

My 33mm Majex Vitaflex today, with its 15j Pierce 105 movement.

Of Mikrolisk's two possible makers of this brand, Era and Minerva, I'd have tended towards the latter, purely on the tenuous connection that both Minerva and Majex were amongst the brands imported into UK by Gaumont Watch Co of Manchester. Slightly worrying for that theory is another of my Majexes having a Pierce 103SC, with that movement being signed "Pierce Watch Co Inc", so a bit more research needed there, I'm afraid.

Despite Mrs B's somewhat unkind comments that it's "old and done" (by which I assume with no degree of certainty that she's referring to the watch), it runs strongly enough to suggest that it's still perfectly happy to soldier on with as much dignity as it can muster.

Regards.


----------



## jurgensonovic (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## pamaro (Apr 14, 2015)

90s Junghans TTC Longlife with a battery lifespan of twenty years.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Not on my wrist, yet, but caught this image in the early morning light.


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

Another rummage in the Roamer box to come out with this one today, a 34mm stainless steel job with a 17j ETA 2390 and recessed crown. Although seeming quite slim on the wrist, it has a decent amount of heft to it, and I really quite like it.

Regards.


----------



## Dan S (Jan 8, 2012)

Zenith EP A385 today. Couldn't be bothered to set the date.


----------



## jurgensonovic (Mar 20, 2014)

New crystal for my 7017 speedtimer


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

A chunky funky Elvia chronograph


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## primabaleron (Oct 20, 2011)

2112

und

1163


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

'69 Navigator Timer


----------



## hotsauz (Oct 17, 2013)

Some skin diver.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

fiskadoro said:


> '69 Navigator Timer
> 
> View attachment 12518143


She's outstanding.


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

My second of only two quartz watches today. It may just creep in to "vintage" if the 30 year rule is freely applied, which is a bit depressing as I've had it from new. Shop-bought in a duty-free territory because Mrs B told me I liked the dial, it rather surprised me by being just about the only thing from such places that actually worked when back home.

Using a Citizen 3510A movement in a 37.8mm titanium case, it always had too many pushers and pullers for a simple soul like me so I only ever used it as a time display, reckoning that life was far too short to fully engage with the scary instruction manual. 

Regards.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Oops. Double post. Sorry.


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

mougino said:


> She's outstanding.


Thank you for the kind words.


----------



## lsvemir (Dec 25, 2015)

King is not dead ...









Sent from my SM-A320FL using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchNut22 (Jun 23, 2014)

Cool old Timex on a vintage rally I just picked up.

Humbly Conquering the World One Watch at a Time!

Horologically Yours, Rick


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Wyler Incaflex










Regards,


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)




----------



## jurgensonovic (Mar 20, 2014)

1963. Seikomatic 15022DE


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

Lanco FB case


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

THE Turtle


----------



## lsvemir (Dec 25, 2015)

Lord









Sent from my SM-A320FL using Tapatalk


----------



## midnightmann (Nov 13, 2016)

Cyma









Sent from my T03 using Tapatalk


----------



## hotsauz (Oct 17, 2013)

Favre-Leuba is up for action.


----------



## probep (Nov 8, 2015)

Vintage Zenith with the cream color dial, cal. 2532, signed crown, mid-1960s:


----------



## slopingsteve (Jan 13, 2014)

Trying "super-subtle" out for a special occasion coming up. This tiny little Elgin makes the cut, but only just.....








...because it is quite goldy coloured.


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

A Regalis today, with its 33mm, fixed-lugs case and a 15j FEF 190 movement. All I know about this one is courtesy of Mikrolisk, namely that it was a brand registered by Nivada in 1937, and I'm afraid that's it. 

Regards.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

A little Helbros, circa 1945 with what I believe is an FHF 189 or derivative inside.


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

Neat little watch, and sporting its fancy lugs, too!


----------



## Micro (Apr 20, 2016)

ManOnTime said:


> A little Helbros, circa 1945 with what I believe is an FHF 189 or derivative inside.
> 
> View attachment 12520931
> 
> ...


OMG, is that a wrist you are wearing on that watch? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Micro said:


> OMG, is that a wrist you are wearing on that watch?


Well played. Yes, it's small at about 30mm wide. Balances those in my collection 45mm and up.


----------



## Micro (Apr 20, 2016)

Literustyfan said:


> The ONLY Generation #4 Depollier Waterproof Wrist Watch known to exist.
> 
> The only known sterling silver model spanning all four generations.
> 
> ...


Not a fan of the crown, but the rest of the watch looks fantastic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Droyal (Feb 6, 2011)

This one from 1982.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

70s German something.. Cant decyphre what is on the dial.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

sinner777 said:


> 70s German something.. Cant decyphre what is on the dial.


Dank watch?


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Probably... All other variations are.. Ermmm..even offensive in some languages

EDIT

Dont Google dank watch....


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

sinner777 said:


> Probably... All other variations are.. Ermmm..even offensive in some languages
> 
> EDIT
> 
> Dont Google dank watch....


Too late, already did lol


----------



## jurgensonovic (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## demonfinder (Oct 11, 2014)

A recent arrival from eBay Germany,a mid/late `40`s Roamer.
In good condition apart from what looks like a few sharp blows to the crystal- a piece of crystal had actually broken off from the impact and would lodge on the dial and prevent the minute hand passing.

























I think it was then put away somewhere and forgotten about as there are no signs of water damage to dial or the MST 372 movement.
since I removed the piece of crystal it has worked well and kept good time.
Even my limited skills will stretch to popping in the new crystal once I`ve tracked one down.


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

A late '50s Leningrad (Raketa) in a 32.5mm, possibly all-steel, case housing a 16j Zim 2609 movement which, like the dial, is signed with the Petrodvorets Factory mark. 

Unfortunately, something weird has gone on with the chapter ring, so a working knowledge of Runic may be useful if you're looking for accuracy any better than a few minutes either way.

Regards.


----------



## laikrodukas (Sep 5, 2013)

all-steel no chance


----------



## hotsauz (Oct 17, 2013)

Tissot today. Never gets bored for this dial.


----------



## OPChagall (Apr 20, 2016)

jurgensonovic said:


>


Very nice. Do you happen to have a picture of the movement?


----------



## dspt (Apr 18, 2014)

an example of "could be vintage"
this is a NOS watch which I recently bought in a factory store, and I have no idea how old it is, as this is not stated in the documents. Production of this model started somewhere in the 80es, but as this one no longer has "made in USSR" text on the dial, it was probably made in the 90es.
this is a quartz alarm with a rather unusual alarm setting system. I believe is is an original Luch solution, both in design and execution, as I've never seen anything quite like it. While the inner part of the dial rotates both directions freely, you should rotate it CCW if you want the alarm to set correctly. Aligning additional markings on the inner part with the hour markers helps to set the alarm with more precision, working principle is somewhat similar to a vernier scale. You can never set the alarm to a time around 12 o'clock, as this area is used as a silent zone to switch the alarm off.


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

laikrodukas said:


> all-steel no chance


LOL, and hence the "possibly". I had just assumed chrome-plated until looking more closely at the back of the lugs got me wondering. However, with your always-welcome input, I shall wonder no more.

Regards.


----------



## Dan S (Jan 8, 2012)

Grana - Kurth Freres (Certina) chronograph ca. 1940, with a Venus 175 inside. Sort of a generic old chronograph, and the dial is pretty rough, but I really like the proportions, with the large sub-dials, and the narrow bezel that makes the watch seem even larger than its 38mm diameter.


----------



## laikrodukas (Sep 5, 2013)

balaton said:


> LOL, and hence the "possibly". I had just assumed chrome-plated until looking more closely at the back of the lugs got me wondering. However, with your always-welcome input, I shall wonder no more.
> 
> Regards.


they had very few stainless pieces, mostly vostoks(some dress, amphibia) and poljots and they came later than 50s
some early solid silver and solid gold pobeda's


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

laikrodukas said:


> they had very few stainless pieces, mostly vostoks(some dress, amphibia) and poljots and they came later than 50s
> some early solid silver and solid gold pobeda's


Well, it sure ain't any of these, so chrome-plated it is. Thanks again

Regards.


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Vertex AllProof today









Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Technos Supercron.


----------



## Border-Reiver (Mar 13, 2015)

balaton said:


> A late '50s Leningrad (Raketa) in a 32.5mm, possibly all-steel, case housing a 16j Zim 2609 movement which, like the dial, is signed with the Petrodvorets Factory mark.
> 
> Unfortunately, something weird has gone on with the chapter ring, so a working knowledge of Runic may be useful if you're looking for accuracy any better than a few minutes either way.
> 
> Regards.


I really love those hands. One thing, however, puzzles me: What happened to the indices for the seconds? Don't tell me they were originally glued on, one by one separately, and got loose now or someone working as a dial painter had too much vodka during the lunch-break?

Have never seen anything alike.


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

Border-Reiver said:


> I really love those hands. One thing, however, puzzles me: What happened to the indices for the seconds? Don't tell me they were originally glued on, one by one separately, and got loose now or someone working as a dial painter had too much vodka during the lunch-break?
> 
> Have never anything alike.


Thank you, and no, me neither. I'm going with the happy dial-painter - must have been good stuff!


----------



## laikrodukas (Sep 5, 2013)

this happens when cleaning in some fluid stuff is involved


----------



## dspt (Apr 18, 2014)

My guess is that the indices are painted ABOVE the lacquer. When for some reason lacquer on the edge of the dial become liquid (because of heat or chemical reaction), they shifted with the lacquer


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

laikrodukas said:


> this happens when cleaning in some fluid stuff is involved


A clear example of why one should NEVER drink that stuff.


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

dspt said:


> My guess is that the indices are painted ABOVE the lacquer. When for some reason lacquer on the edge of the dial become liquid (because of heat or chemical reaction), they shifted with the lacquer


Sounds feasible, if we're discounting the vodka & cleaning fluid cocktail.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

A 34mm Onsa Giloux with a grubby dial and a 25j Felsa 4007N. 

I'd have liked to discover more about the Giloux bit, but attempts to find possible mash-ups of "Gil" or "Gilo" (from Gilomen) with something, anything, else, have so far failed miserably.

Regards.


----------



## laikrodukas (Sep 5, 2013)

maybe just a trademark? Mikrolisk - The horological trade mark index


----------



## midnightmann (Nov 13, 2016)

Latest auction find, 1958 Bulova royal clipper.









Sent from my T03 using Tapatalk


----------



## jurgensonovic (Mar 20, 2014)

OPChagall said:


> Very nice. Do you happen to have a picture of the movement?


Thank you! I don't have movement pic ATM, but I found one on Rakuten


----------



## hotsauz (Oct 17, 2013)

Late 70s/early 80s Le Gran, ETA 2789 with Brevet 503305 MRP SA case.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

hotsauz said:


> Late 70s/early 80s Le Gran, ETA 2789 with Brevet 503305 MRP SA case.


tswiss madet?


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

balaton said:


> A 34mm Onsa Giloux with a grubby dial and a 25j Felsa 4007N.
> 
> I'd have liked to discover more about the Giloux bit, but attempts to find possible mash-ups of "Gil" or "Gilo" (from Gilomen) with something, anything, else, have so far failed miserably.
> 
> Regards.


Your collection continues to impress me.

With each watch you post I find my self going "Yup. I'd like one of those." and then I go off searching eBay.


----------



## hotsauz (Oct 17, 2013)

mougino said:


> tswiss madet?


Can't object to that if it says so. Same as the Heuer Quartz?


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

laikrodukas said:


> maybe just a trademark? Mikrolisk - The horological trade mark index


Yep, maybe it's just that although, if so, I'd maybe have expected to find one or other name on the dial, not both. A bit like a Pirat "Special Flat" of mine, which is an Onsa brand but you wouldn't know that from the dial.

Anyway, many thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## marks55 (Apr 11, 2012)

A favorite BellMatic of mine. I actually prefer the sound of this alarm over my LeCoultre Wrist Alarm; my LeCoultre sounds like bees.
I have this one and a black dial , both the 27 jewel movement. Lately, I've been coveting the 4005-XXXX, date only version, but my two
main criteria are Cheap and Clean. These days, the two rarely seem to happen at the same time, but one can still dream....


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

Certina DS-2 for first full fall day in NYC









Calibre 25-661 circa 1971

































"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

ManOnTime said:


> Your collection continues to impress me.
> 
> With each watch you post I find my self going "Yup. I'd like one of those." and then I go off searching eBay.


Lol I think that's the spirit 
I do that almost systematically on each new brand/model I discover and that I find interesting...

Nicolas


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

ManOnTime said:


> Your collection continues to impress me.
> 
> With each watch you post I find my self going "Yup. I'd like one of those." and then I go off searching eBay.


Well, I really don't know quite what to say, other than "thank you" but also to suggest that the word "collection" imparts rather more class and dignity to my rag-tag bundle of bits than it deserves. Believe me, there are plenty of old shockers too embarrassed to show their faces. Rightly.

Regards.


----------



## dspt (Apr 18, 2014)

freshly arrived Superba with Felsa inside. My first encounter with this brand. I'm yet to find some time and polish this crystal


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

dspt said:


> freshly arrived Superba with Felsa inside. My first encounter with this brand. I'm yet to find some time and polish this crystal
> 
> View attachment 12526245
> 
> ...


Should be interesting to find out which of 6 Mikrolisk "possibles" made that one, on the basis that it may not be Canadian!

Regards.


----------



## dspt (Apr 18, 2014)

@balaton we can probably rule out Buren too, as the had their own movements. but the rest of the research could get tricky...


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

dspt said:


> @balaton we can probably rule out Buren too, as the had their own movements. but the rest of the research could get tricky...


And fun.


----------



## Border-Reiver (Mar 13, 2015)

1950s Onsa handwind, movement Arogno cal. 151, with a nice 'watchmaker's 4' (IIII).


----------



## midnightmann (Nov 13, 2016)

Switched to another new arrival. A Eaton's solar with a AS 1361 movement.









Sent from my T03 using Tapatalk


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

GUTuna said:


> View attachment 12526999






























Wow

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## laikrodukas (Sep 5, 2013)

Unwanted watches category
Wittnauer Revue with Revue cal 76


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

An AskAniA (the mix of upper and lower case was the maker's idea) in a brassy 35mm case with a cracked crystal and a decent enough 17j AS 1188/1189. Whilst the dial shows "Swiss Made", Mikrolisk has most Askanias (and this "Super" one in particular) as being German, so I'm not quite sure how to square that circle without straying into potentially uncomfortable territory.

Originally founded in 1871 as Bambergwerke in Berlin, it became Askania AG in 1921, buying others and being itself bought and sold a few times along the way, before being closed in 1971 by the then owners, Siemens (Happy Centenary Anniversary guys!).

The name was resurrected in 2004 (or 2006, depending on which source one reads) by the present-day company, again in Berlin although, from employing around 20,000 people 80 years ago, Askania nowadays appears to be essentially a micro brand with most of their models selling between $1k - $4k, from what I can see. Naturally, the current dials bear the words "Berlin 1871" and a more stylised Askania logo than this old thing of mine.

Regards.


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Unbranded AllProof










Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## dspt (Apr 18, 2014)

@laikrodukas unwanted watch? that's sad

going rectangular too


----------



## Liizio (Oct 14, 2015)

Seiko 7A38 from 1984. Rather beat-up example, but runs fine.


----------



## midnightmann (Nov 13, 2016)

Unbranded 17 Jewel automatic with wind indicator.









Sent from my T03 using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

midnightmann said:


> Unbranded 17 Jewel automatic with wind indicator.


----------



## Dan S (Jan 8, 2012)

midnightmann said:


> Unbranded 17 Jewel automatic with wind indicator.


When I first read this, I thought you meant that the watch measured the wind speed. Took me a minute to figure it out.


----------



## primabaleron (Oct 20, 2011)




----------



## jackruff (Jul 29, 2012)

Formal times during the week...1965 1601...the alpha hands give it the vintage appeal....


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Down with flu. Darwil Olymp 80 automatic.


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## Elvis Silva (Apr 26, 2016)

For a sunny sunday, golden Pogue on a rally strap!


----------



## laikrodukas (Sep 5, 2013)

that's not a pogue


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

A 1960s Avia-matic today, in a 34mm steel case and running on a 25j AS 1674, another one with the off-centre rotor. There's no merit in trying to reinvent the wheel, so for any Avia owners wishing to know more about this company, with its Swiss roots from 1887 and its American connections (e.g. with the Ball Watch Company for one), this excellent piece of research may be of interest.

Our own Mods permitting, and if Ctrl+click doesn't work, the link may need to be copied and posted into your own browser: Avia: Forgotten but not Gone - Watch Discussion Forum - The Watch Forum It certainly gave me a clearer insight into the somewhat fractured history of my own Avia watches and I'm greatly indebted to the author for his time and diligence.

Hopefully you'll find it informative but perhaps, like me, also a rather sad chronicle of the decline of what was once a brand of decent quality.

Regards.


----------



## epel71 (Jul 6, 2016)

Since yesterday this Heuer 404 was added to my small collection of watches. I absolutely love it. Now looking for a nice vintage strap, any suggestions?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

epel71 said:


> Since yesterday this Heuer 404 was added to my small collection of watches. I absolutely love it. Now looking for a nice vintage strap, any suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Error - watch not found


----------



## KP-99 (Jun 27, 2011)

Saturday the Dugena Poor Man Heuer (Heuer case 73653) and sunday the Predial Poor Man Heuer (Heuer case 73353 and overprinted Heuer dial):









Best regards,
Peter


----------



## laikrodukas (Sep 5, 2013)

does being dual poor makes one not poor anymore? :|


----------



## esdy_11192 (Feb 9, 2010)

Today I'm testing my recent acquisition. It has ans interesting twist on the FHF movement.

The watch was advertised as a Liga Precision. The case has a lot of wear, the dial should be cleaned a bit from debris, the crystal should be changed etc. The word "precision" intrigued me, as we all know what it means. I know it's not very very common as an inscription. On further inspection I could read that it was in fact a Luga Precision. A German brand with very nice (mainly) swiss movements (a lot of photos @uhrforum.de).

This FHF 28 movement has a *Fonto regulator*, not so common. And it's seems to be a FHF made precise regulator a bit similar to the Incastar. So I got my portion of uncommon for a very good price.  The dial is in fact bi color and looks quite nice. And the case is a Richard Pfisterer in poor condition. I have a lot more investigation to do about the brand.


----------



## slopingsteve (Jan 13, 2014)

Reasonably very well pleased with the haul from today's boot sale. Neither were working so it is always a gamble ( that is an image that you may want to discard, me gambolling around the boot sale in the morning. Traumatic for everyone concerned; let's not go there) but these two turned out golden. 
1982 (or 92) Seiko H557-5040 needed a new battery and adjustment to the battery terminals and a bloody good clean. Then setting the digitals???? The stem has two clicks on the way out; the second is for adjusting the analogue hands, the first click is for the digital display. Turning the stem advances the digits depending on which you have selected with the pusher on the left. Brilliant but not obvious. Very rewarding to discover without recourse to the net.
Then the Beta. Wonderfully basic, suggesting early in the LCD timeline. In excellent condition as well. Also just needing a new battery and a clean-up of the battery compartment to clear away the green gunk that accumulates when the battery is discharged.


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## KasperDK (Apr 5, 2015)




----------



## EDNX (Sep 24, 2011)

Good day,

after long time in absence here on WUS I am back with my latest Hanhart 417ES aka Vixa Type 20.

Cheers Felix


----------



## dspt (Apr 18, 2014)

electric watch for me today. Original metal band is short and I have no spare links, so modern rubber steps in









hidden crown at 2:30 is a bit weird but nice touch

















movement shot ( a bit blurry, sorry)








I have two similar el-330 watches, but another one is not working. sometimes I'm tempted to swap movements


----------



## Dan S (Jan 8, 2012)

Single-crown Enicar Sherpa Dive super-compressor from 1958.


----------



## hotsauz (Oct 17, 2013)

Gallet MC today.


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

Originally acquired from a friend in the States, today's wearer is this early-mid '70s Elgin 105 Electronic in a 37mm case with the crown "hidden" between 4 and 5, which may be cutesy but not necessarily user-friendly.

Whilst some of these German-made models are known to have used the 9j ESA 9157, this particular one has a 13j Junghans 600.12 Dato-Chron fixed coil movement running at 21,600bph. Interesting but not uncommon, these J600.xx movements were used in a few other brands from the same period and can be extremely accurate timekeepers.

Regards.


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

...which one?...


----------



## esdy_11192 (Feb 9, 2010)

@bubba48: Both! The red second hands are just giving a nice character. 

As for me, I was wearing a Dugena Festa at work. It's a model from the mid 50s I guess. Nothing exotic about the movement this time, just a nice ETA 1080. However the dial is quite interesting. The hour markers are really something and the inner part of the dial have a nice texture to it. The watch should be cleaned a bit as it was recently acquired (and yes the crystal is cracked)


----------



## Droyal (Feb 6, 2011)

Haven't had this one on in a long while.


----------



## mkws (May 11, 2014)

midnightmann said:


> Unbranded 17 Jewel automatic with wind indicator.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...and here's (most likely) what it's got under the bonnet:
bidfun-db Archive: Watch Movements: AS 1382


----------



## midnightmann (Nov 13, 2016)

mkws said:


> ...and here's (most likely) what it's got under the bonnet:
> bidfun-db Archive: Watch Movements: AS 1382


Yes it does. Someone has already labeled it.









Sent from my T03 using Tapatalk


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## jurgensonovic (Mar 20, 2014)

Seikomatic 15022DE


----------



## oldhawkeye (Dec 20, 2016)

Elgin Swissonic - an evolutionary dead end compliments of quartz and possibly accutron. Well, let me try this again and see if it shows.https://www.watchuseek.com/images/smilies/shutup.gif


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

oldhawkeye said:


> Elgin Swissonic - an evolutionary dead end compliments of quartz and possibly accutron.
> View attachment 12535414


Your attachment isn't working, but electric and electronic balance wheel watches pre-date both quartz (wristwatches, anyway) and Accutron.

-Edit- Got to brush up on my reading comprehension. You're completely right.


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

1974 Big Block


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

ncmoto said:


> 1974 Big Block












You lucky lucky man.

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## watch_mechanic (Apr 7, 2017)

1951 Omega Chronograph.

Serviced 321, case Ref 2279
View attachment IMG_20170925_184605944.jpg
View attachment IMG_20170925_184654649.jpg


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

busmatt said:


> You lucky lucky man.
> 
> Matt
> 
> Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


===========================
thanks Matt..


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

A bit of an oddity (at least for me) for today, this 35mm Mont Rouge. The movement in this one is a 2614 variant of the FHF 26, and with a substantially different bridge layout. As Dr Ranfft said back in 2008, he was aware of 13 different variants of the Cal 26 at that time, this being one of them.

There's no Mikrolisk entry for this make and I'd always assumed it to be merely a "dial watch" until relatively recently when a few others started to appear, but with various different movements, one of them an AS 1525 with Olma signed on the ratchet wheel. I can't find any Mont Rouge/Olma connection so I'm still none the wiser, which is never a good thing.

Oh, and the jewel counts on the dial and on the movement are at variance, so someone is telling little porkies, which is also never a good thing. All in all, and even if it is just a woodshed "dial watch", I liked it when I bought it and I still like it today.

Regards.


----------



## Dan S (Jan 8, 2012)

Longines WWW watch, aka "Greenlander".

View attachment 12536173


----------



## hotsauz (Oct 17, 2013)

GP Tuesday!


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

watch_mechanic said:


> 1951 Omega Chronograph.
> 
> Serviced 321, case Ref 2279
> View attachment 12535547
> View attachment 12535557












What with this and the big block Bulova September is really going out on a high

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## borchard929 (Feb 15, 2016)

Latest pick up. A 1966 Seiko Sportsmatic 820









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

Stainless steel L9


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Regards,


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Sansoni7 (May 25, 2017)




----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)




----------



## Literustyfan (Jan 23, 2014)

WWI Waltham "Admiral Evans" Trench Watch, size 0s, sterling silver, 15 jewels, factory crown, bold Arabic enamel military dial.


----------



## lsvemir (Dec 25, 2015)

C









Sent from my SM-A320FL using Tapatalk


----------



## LORK88 (Jul 14, 2014)

Vintage Zodiac with Serbo-Croatian date.


----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

It's been a while since I last posted, but today I'm wearing a 30s single button chronograph with an original two-tone dial made by Postala, cheers, SDA










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

Longines Admiral









Calibre 6155 circa 1973










"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Funky Wittnauer diver


----------



## Elvis Silva (Apr 26, 2016)

'73 Seiko 6139-6012. My first vintage, by the way. Hell of a good start!


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

Returning to France today with a 1950s Fanex in a 33.7mm case, and a 15j FEF 190 movement which looks in need of a right good COA. 

Mikrolisk shows the brand as being registered in 1928 by Maurice Jouhaud, and Marrick lists having one in his SOTC in 2011. Regrettably, Mr Google seems reluctant to contribute very much at all.

Regards.


----------



## thoth (Aug 15, 2009)

1940's Herold 
Stossgesichert "Shockproof" 
Antimagnetisch "Antimagnetic" if that even needed to be translated lol

The band is a German Fischer.









The movement is a shock protected 15j Venus 130


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

same old


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Regards,


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

This one, as it's just in.

Paul Monet (whomever that is/was) Aquamatic.

The use of Aquamatic is interesting, as it is a well known name for Croton/Nivada. Opening the case, it contains an AS 1916 with a rotor marked Croton Time Corporation as well as AJEN F 847. The movement is supposed to have a quick-set day/date by pushing the crown, but either it's broken or has been disabled. Otherwise the day and date snap right over at midnight.

The brass case is pretty worn, but some quick polishing cleaned it up pretty well.


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

ManOnTime said:


> This one, as it's just in.
> 
> Paul Monet (whomever that is/was) Aquamatic.
> 
> ...


Nice watch. FWIW, I recall reading somewhere that Paul Monet designed watches for Croton/Nivada, amongst others.

Regards.


----------



## oldhawkeye (Dec 20, 2016)

Wearing a Dufonte today which was a sub brand/affordable by Lucian Piccard. Terribly short Lizard strap, even on me.


----------



## midnightmann (Nov 13, 2016)

Wearing my omega bumper today.









Sent from my T03 using Tapatalk


----------



## jurgensonovic (Mar 20, 2014)

Seikomatic again


----------



## hotsauz (Oct 17, 2013)

Vintage yet? Re-edition C. 1996


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

An Aidix today, bought from Italy and described with Latin flair as "a perfect beast of 40mm", which it kind of is, including the crown, but "only" 38mm without. With a few exceptions, my watches are generally in the 33 - 35mm range, so this thing really wears quite big. The 14''' movement is a variant of the 15j ETA 853.

The seller stated the watch to be, specifically, from 1939 although Mikrolisk has the brand as being registered to Rene Brandt in La Chaux-de-Fonds in 1952. Certainly one Rene Brandt registered the Ogival brand there in 1903 (Ogival website) or 1933 (Mikrolisk) so quite probably related, if not the same bold Rene.

Whilst I'm reluctant to disagree with the Mikrolisk dating for Aidix, the style of this one perhaps suggests an earlier date of production, but don't quote me on that.

Regards.


----------



## thoth (Aug 15, 2009)

1940's (Still don't think 1947) Rolex Oyster Chronometer Observatory Ref 3121 with 18j 6adj 10 1/12"' chronometer movement.


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

My new arrival, omega speedmaster 1620.

































It's in need of some work but I'm in love.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Vintage Lanco Chronograph Diver


----------



## borchard929 (Feb 15, 2016)

Just got this Le Jour today. Have to admit I don't know much. Can anyone tell me about it?









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sansoni7 (May 25, 2017)

Delvina with Peseux 7046 mechanism from 1970.


----------



## sempervivens (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

1969 Omega Seamaster Chronostop today. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

New arrival ,

Seiko 7002-700A '95


----------



## Dan S (Jan 8, 2012)

Omega Speedmaster 105.012-66, cal 321 inside.


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

Mido Multifort today, in a 35mm Taubert-style "Rustless-Steel" case with a 15j Mido 1200B movement, namely a Felsa (or AM) 394 with 3 adjustments. Sources indicate that the Mido of today can be traced back to at least 1918, and that they introduced the Multifort model in 1924. Mine probably dates from the 1950s.

Another of these occasional freebies from my watch repairer although I'm thinking that the hands, old as they are, are too long to be original to the watch, which may partly explain his generosity.

Regards.


----------



## slopingsteve (Jan 13, 2014)

Just when you think that you have got enough watches, you see one on ebay for £3 and you win it and you get it and you take it apart and clean it and you replace the battery and you bend one of the contacts a tiny bit so it works and you find a strap and you set the time and you fall in love all over again and you realise that you will NEVER have too many watches.


----------



## thoth (Aug 15, 2009)

Stauffer Sport....Big seconds hand


----------



## slopingsteve (Jan 13, 2014)

This is the other one that I will be wearing this weekend. A home made Franken which I have built to save the case, dial and movement. Lugs are soldered on the back but still has the crown at 12. It is big for me but it is still smaller than a Sekonda diver/world timer that I sold recently which seems to be the norm, size wise, these days. I like the fact that it is totally unique but works really well.


----------



## hotsauz (Oct 17, 2013)

Zodiac cal 12 by Heuer.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

1977 Kelton-Timex Rallye watch.


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## esdy_11192 (Feb 9, 2010)

Today I was wearing my Roamer Stingray Roto44Date from cca. 1968-70. Inside there is the nice MST 471 with 28 jewels.


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

badbackdan said:


> Omega Speedmaster 105.012-66, cal 321 inside.
> 
> View attachment 12543967
> 
> ...


Very nice. All time grail for many.

Regards,


----------



## Dan S (Jan 8, 2012)

James A said:


> Very nice. All time grail for many.
> 
> Regards,


Many thanks James. Even with some flaws, I'm quite happy with it, and very glad that I bought it several years ago before the prices went totally insane. I enjoy the fact that it was a contemporary of Neil Armstrong's watch. Of course, if I had known at the time what would happen in the market, I would have laid out a little more money for an even better example.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

DeVille Quartz, cal. 1332.


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

IAX Seven Seas Automatic Super Compressor


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

A 34mm, 15j Junghans today, with a "minimal r us" dial and their in-house J. 93S1 movement. Probably from the late 50s and a superb timekeeper, I must say.

Regards.


----------



## lsvemir (Dec 25, 2015)

USA Sonar ...









Sent from my SM-A320FL using Tapatalk


----------



## esdy_11192 (Feb 9, 2010)

@Balaton: Nice one! The dial is exquisite. There is a date code on the movement but I can't find right now the guide for the code. There is a L1 written, L should be a month and 1 should be the second digit of the year, so 1951 or more probably 1961. I hope someone will correct me or add some more info. 



balaton said:


> A 34mm, 15j Junghans today, with a "minimal r us" dial and their in-house J. 93S1 movement. Probably from the late 50s and a superb timekeeper, I must say.
> 
> Regards.


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

esdy_11192 said:


> @Balaton: Nice one! The dial is exquisite. There is a date code on the movement but I can't find right now the guide for the code. There is a L1 written, L should be a month and 1 should be the second digit of the year, so 1951 or more probably 1961. I hope someone will correct me or add some more info.


@esdy_11192: many thanks for your comments - glad you like it also. As for dating, Junghans.de have D0 as April 1960 and H1 as August 1961. So, assuming they didn't use "I" as a letter code, L1 should equate to November 1961, slightly younger than I had supposed.

Regards.


----------



## esdy_11192 (Feb 9, 2010)

balaton said:


> @esdy_11192: many thanks for your comments - glad you like it also. As for dating, Junghans.de have D0 as April 1960 and H1 as August 1961. So, assuming they didn't use "I" as a letter code, L1 should equate to November 1961, slightly younger than I had supposed.
> 
> Regards.


I can't find anything on their website. Nor elsewhere online. But I know it exist as I dated my Junghans' way back.


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

esdy_11192 said:


> I can't find anything on their website. Nor elsewhere online. But I know it exist as I dated my Junghans' way back.


Here's a link from which I found that D0 = April 1960 and, by extension that L1 = November 1961. Scroll down to Produktionszeit:https://www.junghans-vintage.de/de/...nghans-j93/junghans-j93s1-junghans-69370.html

Regards.


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Hartmut Richter (Feb 13, 2006)

And since the month is over and a new thread has already been started for October, we'll close this one. Thanks to all who contributed.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Sansoni7 (May 25, 2017)

Today....Zerty day...perhaps from 1970( who knows?)


----------

